# I feel so horrible...



## xplaydead (Apr 3, 2008)

I feel like I'm going to die soon...

I feel so disconnected from everything...my surroundings, myself...everything

I feel like a ghost...

all of my memories occur in the third person...(if that makes any sense at all)

looking back at all the things I've done in my life, I feel as if someone else has been living it...not me...

does anyone have AIM??

I don't mean to sound like an attention whore, but I'm in dire need of help.... =(


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey... I can totally relate to you! I feel like that also, except that I don't have almost any memories, my memory is like that of a goldfish... If you want to chat my yahoo ID is johan_struijk;


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm available whenever too....my AIM is jamieahurley.


----------



## power (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi. I'm posting my self all over this website because I have found a way out and want to share how to get out of this hell living experience.

I am 42 and have been working with a homeopath (alternative natural medicine)for sometime and he has been the first one this lifetime to detect a major dissociation and fragmentation in my personality.
Counsellors over the years have diagnosed it as manic depressive, obsessive, addictive etc etc, the list goes on and each one of them wanting to medicate me which I didn't allow as I know medication screws you up more.

As we have peeled through the layers with the homeopath we have discovered a major gap in my consciousness that I not only keep falling into but am stuck in like an ambiotic floating state.

This discovery has lead to 2 great homeopathic remedies called Hydrogen and Helium.
May sound bizarre but these elements are all about birthing as somewhere in the process of it all we have got stuck.

If this sounds strang and don't worry as I probably am not doing it the justice it deserves but hydrogen and helium can also bring about an alatered state of mind for autism and drug suffering abusers. All of which are the same in the sense of altered trapped mind states.

I hope this helps. My journey is almost complete becoming a grounded, centred, strong, complete functionable woman.

Thank God!

Good Luck

If you want to talk more and I open this to anyone catch me on

[email protected]

Love and light

Dawn


----------



## Kayla69 (May 9, 2008)

Often I feel like "I am not there", Is this a symtom?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

You bet cha it is.


----------



## Kayla69 (May 9, 2008)

Wow, I dont liek it Lol I got too high one time.
I hate pot now, I hate it,
It was a terrible mistake to smoke it ever since then I have had that feeling.
Also I have been going through a tremendous amount if stress,l
I am only 17!!
This shoudlnt be happening.
But my mom dosent listen to me when I try to tell her whats wrong with me.
I just want something to get rid or maintian this condition.


----------



## szeret (Aug 7, 2007)

I feel bizzare and confused. Not in 'real time'. Some times things seem to jump out at me and seem 'extra real' other times they're very distant. Constantly nervous. Just confused about my existance, my reality, it sounds bizzare but I have this sincere fear that I don't really exist. I'm here, I'm doing things, I'm thinking and feeling things. But somethings wrong, its not me, there isnt a me. The sence of self is missing. I don't know I just feel so discesociated, confused. Im just a piece of biology so easily manipulated.
I read some where that there is a biological reason for that feeling of depersonalisation. Its down to two areas of your brain not talking to each other properly, and therefore in theory easily correctable.

What the hell am I? what the hell is anything?


----------



## xplaydead (Apr 3, 2008)

szeret said:


> What the hell am I? what the hell is anything?


I wonder the same things about myself...I don't know what anything is either....

Everything feels like a dream...sometimes I can't differentiate between my dreams and my reality because they both seem so unreal...

I don't know how much longer I can last...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

szeret said:


> What the hell am I? what the hell is anything?


Can relate to those questions very strongly...and I know others have that from time to time, but the difference with myself is that it is a more or less permanent awareness I've had since a child that I didn't know why I was here or why I - physical matter - can feel separate, autonomous or have thoughts. Sometimes I wonder if it is just something with the 1st chakra, though, as we are physical beings, not dissociated minds.


----------



## theatercheese123 (May 21, 2008)

Kayla69 said:


> Wow, I dont liek it Lol I got too high one time.
> I hate pot now, I hate it,
> It was a terrible mistake to smoke it ever since then I have had that feeling.
> Also I have been going through a tremendous amount if stress,l
> ...


I am only 17 too and I have had this on and off scince I was 13.Stress seems too be the main thing that causes me to experience it. Never actually tried pot before cause I thought it would feel similar to depersonalization, guess I was kinda right.


----------



## theatercheese123 (May 21, 2008)

xplaydead said:


> does anyone have AIM??
> 
> I don't mean to sound like an attention whore, but I'm in dire need of help.... =(


My AIM is theatercheese123 and you do not sound like an attention whore.I have always found it helps to talk.


----------

